# Who has used Hygrolon?



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

This stuff sucks to work with. Any tips? 

The gorilla glue soaks into the GS like a sponge which is my fault because I sanded down parts of it to smoothe out edges and what not. 

Its hard to get it to stay in place. I had to start using paper clips and thumb tacks to keep it in place until it dried. 

Still leaves some openings that I will have to find a way to fill. 

It looks like it is going to come out okay, but it is still a pain in the arse. 

Any tips or tricks?

And yes I have been letting the Gorilla glue sit until it becomes tacky. I am also laying the tank on the side receiving the Hygrolon. 

Anyone care to post pics of their setups? I want a little moss and alot of vines growing in on it... I think it even looks cool without stuff on it to an extent...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I LOVE Hygrolon...so easy to work with. I use no adhesives for the hygrolon itself. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/144754-v-scape-custom-30x18x18-build.html


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

where do you order this stuff?? this may but a spin on my new build.


----------



## Cuthbert (Mar 30, 2011)

bigfish said:


> where do you order this stuff?? this may but a spin on my new build.


Folius

And definitely check out http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/116281-precipice-pic-heavy.html if you haven't already.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

How do you cut this stuff? It is surprisingly difficult to cut for me-must be using the wrong tools.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I use scissors, but it needs to be a good new one. They get dull real quick when working with hygrolon and epiweb.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

I have not worked much with Hygrolon, but I have done some construction with AquaMat, and have found that hot-melt glue is pretty good if you're gentle with the pressure.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Apart from gorilla glue is there are any way of sticking it on to expanding foam?
Thanks


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I used python glue, which is also a pu, but doesn't expand as much. I simply spread a thin layer on the foam (using gloves ) and laid the hygrolon on top. The tank was laying on its back. Then I covered the whole thing in lava rock to hold it down to the contours of the foam. After it dried, I simply dumped out the rocks, and voilà, hygrolon background.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey sorry you are having some trouble with the hygrolon. The roots made of foam on my tree and wall in my vivarium are actually just to cover up parts where they hygrolon didn't match up. or you could glue moss in between. Im really surprised that the hygrolon is absorbing the glue if you are waiting. There is a few ways you can put it on. I would recommend if you cant get the glue to work spray some expanding foam on the background and immediately spread the foam in to a thin layer like painting it on and you can immediately put the hygrolon on. Just make sure you paint it on so its a super thin layer.

the link if you couldn't find it again http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/153105-tree-100-gallon-pumillio-build-hygrolon.html


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Does the python/gorilla glue/etc. stop the expanding foam chemicals leeching through the hygrolon?


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

I ended up using some silicone around the edges, pulled it tightish and secured with thumbtacks over night. Pulled thumb tacks out today. It looks okay. A little silicone or gorilla glue did seep through and make a couple parts crusty but I can cover them later.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Any pics of the work so far with the hygrolon on?


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

asully said:


> Any pics of the work so far with the hygrolon on?


I'll take one when i get home


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

This is where it's at now. A lot more seeped through than I anticipated. Hope stuff can still grow over it, if not I'll pin broms strategically


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

Better orientation.... Hopefully


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good! You really cleaned it up fast!


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sorry about the issues you've experienced. 

You should typically get minimal seepage if you are waiting ~40 minutes for the glue to get really tacky. Please note that your ambient temperature and relative humidity do change the cure rate for polyurethane glues! Additionally, you should actually have difficulty trying to _reposition or remove_ the Hygrolon once placed on the glue. It should not require additional support once placed on the glue. 

I use Fiskars titanium scissors and titanium rotary cutters (the "titanium" bit makes them sound more serious / expensive than they are, trust me) for working with Hygrolon and have yet to have any issues with reduced cutting performance. I use hacksaw blades with fine teeth (oriented for cutting metal) to cut EpiWeb - it should go through the EpiWeb like butter. Mikael of Dusk Tropic has a video on Youtube showing how he works with EpiWeb: 




Hope this helps!


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks folius, I think the humidity might have been part of the issue but also I shaved the great stuff foam down to smoothe it out which opened tons of pores like a sponge. Much like a sponge the GS absorbed 70% of the glue I put down. I could literally squeeze glue onto the foam and it was like pouring water on a dry sponge. next time I'll have a better idea of how to use it. And I'll order less, I have 1/2 left


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm also thinking of adding hygrolon in my tank. But just to the bear tank, no foam no nothing, just straight on! How will I be able to accomplish this? Do I also use gorilla glue in this case? Also, this is already a planted viv with frogs in it. Will I need to move the frogs out while I finish putting the hygrolon in?


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

You will need to remove your frogs if you are using any kind of adhesive. You can use silicone if you are adding the Hygrolon to bare glass, but the outgassed acetic acid (and other fumes) may not be so great for the plants. A polyurethane glue would be safer but may not provide as good a bond to glass.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Great, how long will I need to wait till my tank is ready for the frogs to go back in?


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Have you considered hot-melt adhesives?


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hot-Melt adhesive?


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

Bjcg said:


> Hot-Melt adhesive?



Hot glue. Not the greatest to use for bonding to glass but should work well to get the stuff on wood or Gs.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

I read somewhere that they used more great stuff over the previous GS background. Then they painted it on, essentially destroying the air bubbles turning it into an adhesive. Once the tank was on its back, they laid out the hyrgolon and covered in lava rock they had laying around. I wouldn't recommend lava rock as you can scratch the glass/acrylic. You could either lay down a layer of thin plastic and then pour sand over the top, or maybe sandwich bags full of sand?


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

I ended up using a good amount of silicone around the edges of the cut pieces. So far not too big of an issue, but it will NOT wick from the bottom up like this because the silicone soaked through the material and effectively blocks the wick process. It is not TOO big of a deal, since I can mist multiple times a day and get the hygrolon nice and moist. I just hope it does not take FOREVER to have some vines and moss fill in the blank space.


----------

